

Poll: What would it take to get you to switch to Blackberry? - ekalvi

EDIT:<p>bartonfink has graciously reposted this as an actual poll here:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3780619<p>Please answer there instead.<p>=====<p>I don't have enough karma to submit a poll. However, I run a startup in Waterloo, and I am very curious to know what HN thinks on this topic because of the impact to my community. If you feel this is worthy of a true HN poll, please resubmit it on my behalf. I just want to see the responses, and don't care about karma.<p>a) I'm already a loyal BB user<p>b) It's practically impossible to get me to switch<p>c) If BB10 is awesome<p>d) If it ran Android<p>e) It it ran Windows<p>f) If it was way cheaper
======
bartonfink
I posted this as an actual poll at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3780619> if you care to track it there,
ekalvi.

~~~
ekalvi
Thanks for the repost. I'm just wondering if there will be an implied
apathetic no response. That would be the worst case scenario for RIM.

------
dirkdeman
B! I don't see ho they could add anything relevant to phones/tablets at this
point.

------
vyrotek
(b)

------
RichardKim
B) Never. It's a dead business.

1\. as soon as I saw that ipads took off with old, rich people, I massively
shorted RIMM stock. Why you might ask? Because at my old job where there's ton
of 35-50 year old rich partners getting and loving IPADS what they would do is
force their IT guys to enable apple products to be used and synched up. This
was the start of all apple products entering corporate and now all of these
people who have been waiting to switch already are or have.

2\. I initially thought, "Oh I would switch if basic functions like google
maps and browser worked like iphone's." But in reality, when app writers
virtually stopped writing for blackberry and then all these other competitors
started to get into the smart phones via android, I knew RIMM is going to be
next kodak.

3) All of this leads to --> it's not cool to have a blackberry anymore. When
people are willing to go out of their way and use an iphone even though they
know typing sucks on the iphone (please don't argue with me - i used to type
1000 word emails while walking through TimeSquare traffic with my blackberry),
you know the switching cost is SUPER HIGH.

